# Lyon 2010, the big thread.



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Lyon is the second or third largest city of France depending criteria.
The city is east-central France, populated by 472,330 inhabitants proper and 1.8 million metro.










I took over 700 pictures, I will try to do a good selection.

We begin by the a little trip in Part Dieu district, the CBD of Lyon.
This is not at all the prettiest part of Lyon but I will show several face of this city.

The biggest tower of Lyon miss in this part (because the picture where it was present is very fuzzy ): ) but don't worry about it, I took other picture of this tower, so it will be visible later.


1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

11.








12.








13.








14.








15.








16.








17.








18. Part Dieu is one of biggest and busiest inner city mall in Europe








19.








20.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

21.








22.








23.








24.








25.








26.








27. We left Part Dieu district for La Guillotière, a busy working class district of central Lyon.








28. The line D, opened in 1992, is driverless.








29.








30.









The next time more picture of La Guillotière and we will go in Presqu'ile where is located the main shopping area of Lyon.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

I visited Lyon in 2009 and I found it to be a very pleasant city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos and views around Lyon Minato :cheers: i will wait for the rest photos... kay:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

That's true Lyon is a very pleasant city.
We continue this trip in La Guillotière district

31.








32.








33.








34.








35.








36.








37.








38.








39. Guillotiere bridge above the Rhone river.








40. On the left Hotel Dieu an old hospital that will be converted on a luxury hotel with offices, café, restaurants and shops.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome in the Presqu'ile.

41.








42.








43.








44.








45.








46.








47.








48.








49.








50.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

51.








52.








53.








54.








55.








56.








57.








58.








59.








60.









The next time we will still be in the Presqu'ile.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

We continue in the center of Lyon.

61.








62.








63.








64.








65.








66.








67.








68.








69.








70.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

71.








72.








73.








74.








75.








76.








77.








78.








79.








80.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

81.








82.








83.








84.








85.








86.








87.








88.








89.








90.









The next time we will end this first trip in the Presqu'ile but there is still a lot of Lyon to see.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

one big nice city and the modern mid-rises are equally nice.


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

starbucks à Lyon...c'est qu'il n'y en a pas seulement dans le Paris haussemanien...


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

cristof said:


> starbucks à Lyon...c'est qu'il n'y en a pas seulement dans le Paris haussemanien...


Starbucks and McDonalds - America's gift to the world that's more of a curse:lol:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Still in the presqu'Ile, here Place des Terreaux
91.








92. Lyon City Hall








93.








94.








95.








96.








97.








98.








99.








100.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

101.








102.








103.








104.








105.








106.








107.








108.








109.








110. A night picture near la Part Dieu


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

111.








112.








113.








114.








115.








116.








117.








118.








119.








120.









The next time we will see continue on the left bank of the Rhone river before seing the right bank of the Saone river, more exactly the Vieux Lyon (old Lyon) district.


----------



## fabtos8 (Mar 9, 2010)

Excenllente série Minato! Tu mets bien en avant la vie de tous les jours dans tes photos plus que l'ésthétique même et c'est très plaisant!
On attend le reste!


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

wow, I'm amazed at how beautiful Lyon is!!!! 

I want to see more!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

one of French great cities.
nice architecture of both old and new.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks 

Before the Vieux Lyon, we continue our trip in the left bank of the Rhone river.

121. Tour Crayon as Lyon inhabitants call it, the tallest tower of France outside Paris.








122.








123.








124.








125. This tower will be replaced by the 200m tall Incity tower.








126.








127.








128.








129.








130.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

131.








132.








133.








134.








135.








136.








137.








138.








139.








140.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

141. Welcome in the Vieux Lyon (Old Lyon) district.








142.








143.








144.








145.








146.








147. Basilica of Notre-Dame de Fourvière








148. Saint-Jean Cathedral








149.








150.









The next time Vieux Lyon and Presqu'ile.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

another great thread by Minato! :banana:
Love the way he shows us street views, subway views...


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Yes, thank you Minato !
I enjoy your walk around the city. 
More please !:cheers:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

it looks and feels like a true, classical European city 

loved the fall shots


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Really great looking city! Way cooler than Paris


----------



## Bananowy (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful city  i'd like to live there..


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you ! This trip in Lyon is far to be over.
We are still in Vieux Lyon district.

151.








152.








153.








154.








155.








156.








157.








158.








159.








160.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

161.








162.








163.








164.








165.








166.








167.








168.








169.








170. Saone river


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

171. We re back in the Presqu'ile, the area between the Saone and Rhone river.








172.








173.








174.








175.








176.








177.








178. 








179.








180.









Next time, we will see the pedestrian Rue Victor Hugo, the new area of Confluence with a rainy weather and more.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

What a beautiful city, with great infrastructure. Those older buildings are fantastic.


----------



## earth028 (May 6, 2008)

great


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great tour of this lovely city. The metro looks very clean and modern too which is a nice change to many cities.


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you for such a great photo report, Minato.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

181.








182.








183.








184.








185.








186.








187.








188. The third and last day in Lyon with a great weather, we are going to the new Confluence district at the south of the Presqu'ile.








189.








190.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

191.








192.








193.








194.








195.








196. A little look around Confluence








197.








198.








199. The line C of Lyon, a small line with the steepest metro station in Europe (Croix-Paquet, _it use a rack in this steep section_) I didn't took pics of this station because of the rain.








200.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

201. Caluire et Cuire on the north of Lyon








202.








203. 








204. Cuire the last metro stop of the line C








205.








206. 








207. It rained too much to continue my trip Caluire et Cuire, so I took a bus to Central Lyon.








207. 








208. Vaise district on the right bank of the Saone river, north of the old Lyon. (There is a big hill between both district) Luckly the rain was less heavy.








209.








210.









Next time, we will continue our trip in Vaise and will visit in Villeurbanne (east of Lyon)


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

Minato ku, on attend la suite impatiemment !


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

aljuarez said:


> 278.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boulevard Vivier Merle


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

I took these pictures in summer 2011, as I didn't have enouth pictures to create a new thread, I will use this one.

Oullins, a southwestern suburb. 
313.








314.








315.








316.








317.








318.








319.








320.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

321.








322.








323. Extension of the metro line B.








324.








325.








326.








327.








328.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Some aerial pictures of Lyon from Oullins

329.








330.








331.








332.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Lyon gives of a very similar vibe to Paris in your photos imo, which is never a bad thing of course. It's a very pleasant and cosmopolitan looking city.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

I like the aerial shots....nice, thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice new photos from Lyon


----------



## Stephanois42 (Nov 11, 2011)

C'est Lyon ou Milan sur les photos?


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

Great city ! :cheers:
But I didn't see any pics of Notre-Dame de Fourvière basilica. Do you have some plz ?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Notre-Dame de Fourvière basilica is visible in these pictures. 



























I didn't go closer than that, sorry.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful updates.....:cheers:


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

del


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures. I wanne visit Lyon again.


----------

